# Response to gratuitous arp



## babel17 (Oct 6, 2010)

How can I get a box (in this case freebsd FreeBSD 8.0) to update its arp table in response to a gratuitous arp?  I'm sure there must be a sysctl for it, but for the life of me I can't find it.  And yes, I am well aware of the security risks vis-a-vis man in the middle attacks.


----------



## babel17 (Oct 7, 2010)

This question is invalid.  FreeBSD 8.0 does by default properly update arp cache in response to Gratuitous arp.  Real problem was switch eating packets.  I would delete the post myself, but I do not know how


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for replying back with the resolution. I was scratching my head on this one (didn't notice the behavior you described - but that was on FBSD FreeBSD 6)..


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

babel17 said:
			
		

> Real problem was switch eating packets.  I would delete the post myself, but I do not know how


Please don't. Someone else might be struggling with the same issue and they can read a solution here too.

Thanks for also sharing the solution, especially since you answered your own question :e


----------

